# Detox Period?



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, so we are hopefully starting raw in May. Probably in the beginning. So if we start around May 1st when do you think the detox period will end? He has a show Memorial weekend and the weekend before. Do you think he'll look ok by then? I'm thinking about adding in eggs during the chicken phase also to help keep his coat in good condition and to help with weight a little as long as he's doing well on chicken.


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

it really depends on the dog. some of ares were unaffected and others took almost a month to get thru it.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I saw you show also. Did you think they were ok to show during that period?


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I saw you show also. Did you think they were ok to show during that period?


 well i didn't show any of my dogs during the detox period. not do to detox just had other priority's, they did look rough though! I guess my advice to you would be to see how your dog looks! and go from there, hope this helps


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, I'm really hoping he doesn't look too too bad. I'm pretty sure both of those shows are specialties so hopefully he'll be ok enough. Anyone have any ideas on how to keep the detox from being really bad?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I would definately not do eggs or anything extra. Many Boxers seem to be very sensitive so I would transition gently and slowly. Skin and make sure there are no organs attached at first - if your pup doesn't get diarrhea it will go much smoother. I would use skinned, backs being very careful to remove any organs so you can move evenly through transition.Don't be tempted to over feed. Remember if your dog keeps all the food down at 1.5% that is better than trying to feed 2 or more percent and dealing with diarrhea and vomiting the dog getting little to no nutrition. Do your chicken backs skinned and with not a drop of organ for 5 -7 days and hopefully the stool will stay firm. If that works well start adding in tiny bits of skin until you can give the whole backs with no issues. The I would start giving tiny bits of boneless chicken with the backs. If I had a dog to show and transition I would take up to a month to 6 weeks per protein if I had to. He will be fine. I would use coconut oil externally and rub into his coat for a nice shine and be sure to be moderate in your exercise. No extras. Even my treats would be dehydrated chicken bits. Don't take a chance - getting GI issues under control can sometimes take a couple of weeks.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok thanks! Eggs were the only thing I was considering adding in and I won't. I know I've asked the question of adding in stuff a lot but I just want to make sure he goes over smoothly and still looks good.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Transitioning never impacted our dogs when it came to showing, but they were not on kibble for a long period of time.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I think the absolute best thing to keep in mind is slow and steady wins the race. boxers are notorious for sensitive tummies, and the first time I tried transitioning my girl, I got impatient and had an awful experience. Then, the second time, I went sloooow, and she transitioned without a hitch. Just don't get too excited and lose patience adding in extras.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

He's just over two so I'm hoping he'll transition well. We are definitely going to go slow though. I just hope he doesn't get too bad.


----------



## meganr66 (Mar 2, 2012)

Mine have been on raw for about 3 1/2 weeks now and it has been a little up and down for my boy that shows, he is an APBT not a Boxer but his poo has been a little up and down but his coat looks fantastic! his muscle tone is better and he looks and acts great. We haven't attended a show during this time due to financial reasons but if we did i wouldn't have had any doubts at all!


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

question: Has Duke been doing fine on kibble?
If so, then why are you considering going raw?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> question: Has Duke been doing fine on kibble?
> If so, then why are you considering going raw?


Well even though he's been doing satisfactory on kibble I know raw is what he should be eating and will keep him healthiest so we are switching soon.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

And thanks! As long as his coat stays well and he stays in good condition he'll be fine and that's what I'm hoping will happen.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

I my dog show too.

Maybe if you are too concerned you can put him on half raw and half kibble and later after the show he can get full raw 

Pompadour was on half and half since he had 4 months, now wit two years he is on 70% raw, I'm unable to feed him 100% raw for the moment doe to my health problems but when I get better I'm planning to go full raw.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Ok, so we are hopefully starting raw in May. Probably in the beginning. So if we start around May 1st when do you think the detox period will end? He has a show Memorial weekend and the weekend before. Do you think he'll look ok by then? I'm thinking about adding in eggs during the chicken phase also to help keep his coat in good condition and to help with weight a little as long as he's doing well on chicken.



Hi, one day and a half of fasting with plenty of water will suffice. Good luck! Here's to good health for your dog.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> question: Has Duke been doing fine on kibble?
> If so, then why are you considering going raw?


Question shouldn't be why raw, it should be why would you feed kibble when you can feed raw...


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Well why try to fix what is not broken?
If he has been doing great and is still doing great I don't see the reason to stress him and make the switch. ESPECIALLY since he is making the switch during a stressful time.
Honestly, if you want to switch him to raw, I advise to make the switch during a less stressful time.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> Well why try to fix what is not broken?
> If he has been doing great and is still doing great I don't see the reason to stress him and make the switch. ESPECIALLY since he is making the switch during a stressful time.
> Honestly, if you want to switch him to raw, I advise to make the switch during a less stressful time.


She said he is doing "satisfactory" on kibble. She wants to put him on a species appropriate diet as soon as possible. 
I highly support this decision!:thumb:

OP, as everyone else has said go SLLLLOOOWWWW and you will be good!:smile:
Only one of mine had a "detox" period that we even noticed( and poor Leo was on olroy before, so I'm not at all shocked!!) 
Dixi(who had been "grocery store brand" fed and was 4,) Brody(who had been acana/taste of the wild fed by me and was 1.5) and Rhett(who had been doing very poorly on taste of the wild for 2 weeks before with me and was 15 weeks) all only had the eye boogers and stinky breath. Other then that they didn't have any kind of detox at all!:wink:


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Well he definitely isn't stressed at shows lol. He's with who he considers his girlfriend. Him and her literally like love each other, it's weird. He's definitely not stressed, in fact he loves showing! So I'm not worrying about stress at all, it's just part of the game for him.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Well he definitely isn't stressed at shows lol. He's with who he considers his girlfriend. Him and her literally like love each other, it's weird. He's definitely not stressed, in fact he loves showing! So I'm not worrying about stress at all, it's just part of the game for him.


When I say "stressful" I don't necessarily mean he is in a state of panic or clearly looks like he isn't enjoying what is going on.
Stress means something is different. Not done everyday. His body has to adjust to the changes and flow that he is going through during show time. Some animals don't show digestive upset, some do.
Take my horses as an example. Colty gets stress colics during shows. (as a result I don't show him anymore). Feather is my laid back girl whom I have to ride with nub spurs during shows. And Mystic.....shes a hyper little one whom I HAVE to keep my leg utterly still and off her barrel during shows.

Your dog could be like Mystic, or he could be like Feather. Every animal is different is showing stress. I highly advise in picking a more relaxed time to make the change. And FYI, just because I haven't changed my dog to raw doesn't mean my opinion shouldn't be taken into consideration. I'm kind of catching that vibe from this thread.
I understand you want this "species appropriate" diet but please take your animal's digestive system into consideration. His digestive system is center for just about everything for him.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I have taken it into consideration, but knowing Duke I think he'll be fine. I think one major thing to remember is that if you come to the raw side people are going to feed raw and are going to support it no matter what. I do too. Plus, I think stress is created more than anything honestly. I think you do have to realize though that we support it 100% and encourage everyone to do it. And if you say not to it seems like you are discouraging it on a side devoted to it.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I have taken it into consideration, but knowing Duke I think he'll be fine. I think one major thing to remember is that if you come to the raw side people are going to feed raw and are going to support it no matter what. I do too. Plus, I think stress is created more than anything honestly. I think you do have to realize though that we support it 100% and encourage everyone to do it. And if you say not to it seems like you are discouraging it on a side devoted to it.


I am in support of fixing what is broken and leaving alone what is not broken.
I don't see the need to stress an animal's body with such a huge change if he himself isn't having any problems. I am not discouraging feeding raw nor am I discouraging feeding kibble. 
I do know nearly everyone here is supporting this "species appropriate" diet. I think everyone here should be more supportive of fixing what is "broken" then pushing everyone to go raw. I see why everyone wants to see every dog fed a raw diet. But WHY change anything when everything is perfect on the outside AND the inside. Just because the animal has sharp teeth and it's wild descendants eat meat, bones and organs doesn't mean he HAS TO. The kibble still provides meat and while some kibbles add extra unnecessary ingredients like "carrots, blueberries, etc" the kibble is still providing what the dog needs.

Please don't take this as an argument or anything negative. I am just saying what I believe in. Everyone has their own beliefs and they are entitled to everyone of them. Just adding my 2 cents.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> I am in support of fixing what is broken and leaving alone what is not broken.
> I don't see the need to stress an animal's body with such a huge change if he himself isn't having any problems. I am not discouraging feeding raw nor am I discouraging feeding kibble.
> I do know nearly everyone here is supporting this "species appropriate" diet. I think everyone here should be more supportive of fixing what is "broken" then pushing everyone to go raw. I see why everyone wants to see every dog fed a raw diet. But WHY change anything when everything is perfect on the outside AND the inside. Just because the animal has sharp teeth and it's wild descendants eat meat, bones and organs doesn't mean he HAS TO. The kibble still provides meat and while some kibbles add extra unnecessary ingredients like "carrots, blueberries, etc" the kibble is still providing what the dog needs.
> 
> Please don't take this as an argument or anything negative. I am just saying what I believe in. Everyone has their own beliefs and they are entitled to everyone of them. Just adding my 2 cents.


All kibble provides unnessacarry ingredients. 

Feeding a non-species appropriate diet is in and of its self "breaking" something...by changing that into feeding a species appropriate diet is thus fixing it. 

Once again, Sarah stated that he is doing "satisfactory" on his kibble. Not amazing, just satisfactory. 

And once again, every pet carnivore deserves to be fed a species appropriate diet of raw meat, bones and organs. (Aside from those VERY few who medically can't take it.)

And like Sarah said, your in the raw section....coming and discouraging people from swappiing is not seen as cool!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

PunkyPug said:


> I am in support of fixing what is broken and leaving alone what is not broken.
> I don't see the need to stress an animal's body with such a huge change if he himself isn't having any problems. I am not discouraging feeding raw nor am I discouraging feeding kibble.
> I do know nearly everyone here is supporting this "species appropriate" diet. I think everyone here should be more supportive of fixing what is "broken" then pushing everyone to go raw. I see why everyone wants to see every dog fed a raw diet. But WHY change anything when everything is perfect on the outside AND the inside. Just because the animal has sharp teeth and it's wild descendants eat meat, bones and organs doesn't mean he HAS TO. The kibble still provides meat and while some kibbles add extra unnecessary ingredients like "carrots, blueberries, etc" the kibble is still providing what the dog needs.
> 
> Please don't take this as an argument or anything negative. I am just saying what I believe in. Everyone has their own beliefs and they are entitled to everyone of them. Just adding my 2 cents.


There was nothing WRONG with my dog when he was on kibble. Other than that he didn't really like it most of the time. But there is so much RIGHT now that he is on raw. He has more energy, his coat is AMAZINGLY shiny, his teeth are pearly white. He's just a happier, healthier dog. So, IMO, he was, to an extent, broken before. And now he is fixed =)


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> I am in support of fixing what is broken and leaving alone what is not broken.
> I don't see the need to stress an animal's body with such a huge change if he himself isn't having any problems. I am not discouraging feeding raw nor am I discouraging feeding kibble.
> I do know nearly everyone here is supporting this "species appropriate" diet. I think everyone here should be more supportive of fixing what is "broken" then pushing everyone to go raw. I see why everyone wants to see every dog fed a raw diet. But WHY change anything when everything is perfect on the outside AND the inside. Just because the animal has sharp teeth and it's wild descendants eat meat, bones and organs doesn't mean he HAS TO. The kibble still provides meat and while some kibbles add extra unnecessary ingredients like "carrots, blueberries, etc" the kibble is still providing what the dog needs.
> 
> Please don't take this as an argument or anything negative. I am just saying what I believe in. Everyone has their own beliefs and they are entitled to everyone of them. Just adding my 2 cents.


If you fed raw, you could say you are a supporting of "don't fix what isn't broken" - at least in terms of your dog - because you would be feeding the pure basics. Do remember that raw was fed since the domestication of wolves.... it was kibble that came after, far after in fact... in effect it was breaking what did not need to be fixed. So using your own argument here, people should leave kibble alone because raw always has, and always will work.


----------

